# Wampler Plextortion/Super Plextortion - anyone tried one?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hey guys,

I stumbled across the Wampler site and watched videos of the super plextortion. I think this pedal pegs marshall sounds, and I'm just wondering if anyone here has personal experience? I'm not looking to get one right now, but I may suggest it to my little brother to get a good clean amp and this pedal and an OD to boost the pedal for marshall metal goodness.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome pedal. For Hot rodded JCM-800 tones it's hard to beat the Plextortion. I recently sold my Plextortion to a forum member as although it rocks I wanted to try using an Attenuator with my Marshall.

IMHO, the best version of the Plextortion was v2 (the purple one) as it had a foot-switchable boost with seperate volume control. Lots of great tones in there from JTM-45 to full on hot-rodded 800 tones and beyond!

Cheers!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks!

I'm wondering if the super plextortion being pushed by a tubescreamer into a clean amp would in fact be akin to actually boosting a pushed JCM or something - landing tones a la Every Time I Die or other metal-but-not-super-saturated-and-compressed type tones. Thinking cheaper rig ideas for my brother to get a good sound with a low budget.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm not familiar with that band but I would think that by combining a tube screamer,plextortion and an eq pedal, your brother could coax out any metal tone he wanted.


Thats cool that your trying to help your bro! The crunch box does Marshall well too and for a tubescreamer type pedal, a zw-44 will do the trick and are pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm thinking anything with a decent clean channel and 50W+ (we like to get loud in my family haha), + the super plextortion, + a TS7, and his flying V will get the job done nicely. $300 for the amp, $200 for the wampler, $50 for the tubescreamer, comes in with a good tone for under $600


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Budda said:


> I'm thinking anything with a decent clean channel and 50W+ (we like to get loud in my family haha), + the super plextortion, + a TS7, and his flying V will get the job done nicely. $300 for the amp, $200 for the wampler, $50 for the tubescreamer, comes in with a good tone for under $600


 Awesome pedal here. I know because it's my old one! And it's less than your proposed budget.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?31070-Empress-ParaEQ-and-Wampler-Plextortion
I'm such a gear enabler.kkjuw


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If only my brother had a job!

SD, would you say the boost acts the same as a tubescreamer in front of the actual distortion circuit? I see boost volume, and I'm guessing there's a thing for drive as well for that section.

Again, my brother needs a job. He was thinking about getting a marshall MG for $500 or so, and asked me what a good amp for $500 is. I told him, and then said "you don't have $500. what were you going to get?" "a marshall MG" "uuuh no you're not. Never." - I owned a 250, decent amp but with what I know now, $500 can get a rig that will take said MG to school in a cadillac STS V8 and bring it home in a Jaguary X type haha


----------

